# Rugen and Lucky still playing in the Snow~



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, the fun never stops around here. We got just a little bit of snow yesterday and the pups had a blast this morning playing in it! It was a frigged 16 degrees when I took these but the snow was a soft powder which is nice for their little paws. 










Snow makes us fast!









"OMG!"









"Where's he going?"


















"Woo Whooo! I found the cone!"




































If I ask Lucky "Where do the birds go?" I get this face~ 









Then he shows me where they go. He's always very careful not to touch the feeders. 









Here's Rugen's self stack from this morning. He will be two years old in February.









*Thanks for looking! *


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh the gorgeous boys in the snow! Rugen looks all winter fluffed and ready for more snow! Cara, he's more gorgeous every time I see his pics.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Awe gawsh. Thanks Jenn


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the cone pics! They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Aww, a big handsome ham with his thick winter woolies!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

He sure is a handsome hunk! 
And Lucky has those beautiful soulful eyes!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lucky is so cute

And OMG I am just in LOVE with Rugen!
he is getting HUGE Cara!
SO handsome and lovable
say it isn't so 2 really!! seems like yesterday he was a pupper
I love him!!

P.s. Note to self got to Cara's and take rugen home with me


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! what absolutley beautiful dogs!!!!
And I was complaining it was 40 degrees.....
lol


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Love your pictures every time!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a happy pair you have!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I love them both!!!







Their coats together against the backdrop of the snow and rocks is just stunning.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Wery wery nice dogs!

I miss having 2 dogs.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

They had a blast in the snow! Both so gorgeous!!

I love Rugen


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Love your pictures.

Beautiful dogs.

Is your golden a field golden vs. showlines?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)




----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I love to see pics of Rugen! Lucky is so cute too!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures of your dogs. I liked that one where Rugen looks like he is saying, I want that cone! I was looking at pedigree database and it looks like Rugen and my dog (from Quartz von Wustenbergerland) share Bax von der Luisenstrasse in their pedigrees. Rugen looks similar to my Juli and almost has the same birthday. I can't wait to take Juli to the snow, we might get some in the SF bay area tonight.

Glenn


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWLove your pictures.
> 
> Beautiful dogs.
> 
> Is your golden a field golden vs. showlines?


lol Thank you- I would guess field golden, at least that's how his breeder described him. I love Lucky so much and I learned a lot with him. He's a great dog, but actually has some food aggression issues (not dog aggression though) . I didn't think top breeding mattered with Goldens as much as GSDs, but I was wrong. His "breeder" had a snazzy website, great guarantee, and a beautiful horse ranch where they held equestrian riding lessons for disabled children. I even met a pup from a previous breeding that an owner dropped by with. I bought it hook line and sinker. I was shocked when they picked and moved into oblivion about a year later. I like to think of myself as not easily taken in by BYB, but that's Lucky's story... the parents were beautiful, hips and elbows were cleared but no titles... He's a great dog, but has had his challenging moments


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gmcenroeI was looking at pedigree database and it looks like Rugen and my dog (from Quartz von Wustenbergerland) share Bax von der Luisenstrasse in their pedigrees. Rugen looks similar to my Juli and almost has the same birthday. I can't wait to take Juli to the snow, we might get some in the SF bay area tonight. Glenn


Bax is a beautiful dog! As is Juli.







I bet she's really getting big. Can you believe they are almost 2!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Brillaint photos!





> Quote:Lucky's story... the parents were beautiful, hips and elbows were cleared


That's a big step up from most byb's - at least Lucky has energy (imagine the doggieplayball-con in this space) - there are a couple of Goldens at the dog park (aka afterhours elemenatry school playground) that are almost asleep on their feet, gorgeous stocky dogs but their brains & bodies are soooooo mellow:
I keep hoping that one day they'll wake up


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

It is hard to believe Rugen and Juli are almost 2, seems like Ijust brought her home. My guess is she is about 80lbs, she has really filled out in last 5 months too and her legs have gotten thicker. I definitely can feel it if she steps on me when I'm lying down. I don't really want to pick her up to weigh her on our bathroom scale! Have to wait for next vet visit or pet store that has the walk on scale.


----------

